# need advice on smoker door



## double rr (Feb 4, 2017)

hello everone in building a back yard smoker its a traditional offest  smoker  im using 20 in pipe 3/8 thick the main cook chamber is 56 in long  im leaning towards one door about 3 ft long or two doors about 2ft long .I know the single door is going to be heavy and might require a counterweight but I like having  a open access with out a divider for cooking .I have considered heat loss with the single door but is it a deal breaker? thanks for any advice.


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 4, 2017)

When I built mine I made the 2 doors overlap so when they are both open you don't have the divider in the way.


----------



## 416bigbore (Feb 4, 2017)

IMO, it all boils down to what is the most user friendly for you? Sometimes you have to take a little of the bad with the good. 

For me, I would consider making your larger door and having a smaller door built inside of it? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Kind of the best of both worlds!


----------



## double rr (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks I think Ill go with the single door those were some great Ideas !


----------



## joe black (Feb 8, 2017)

That 3/8" door is going to be really HEAVY.  My cooker is 48" and I have two doors.  One door has a strip on the inside, so there is no divider.  This allows for not losing a great amount of heat when checking.


----------



## double rr (Feb 8, 2017)

thanks Joe your pit looks great ill probably put a counterweight on it to help open and close


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2017)

CC door  opening height.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 12, 2017


----------



## double rr (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the tip Dave!


----------



## marctrees (Feb 12, 2017)

Re counterweights - Yes, an option.

But not aesthetically pleasing if not necessary.

But sure you can add one AFTER you finish the hinged door if you feel necessary.

I built a roughly similar sized offset smoker - 1/2" wall, and had a door 40" wide.

Yes, it was heavy, but NO problem, UNLESS you will have a 110 lb Lady using it.

For this size, I vote one door definitely.

MAKE SURE you follow the concept of not FULLY cutting out the door(s)  BEFORE you weld on the hinges.

Or you may enter a World of Hurt.

ASK here if you do not understand the idea.

And use a circular saw w an abrasive blade for a super clean cut AGAINST a clamped straitedge.

Unless you know what your'e doing w a plasma cutter.

PLEASE don't butcher it w a torch.

ASK here if you want details.                  Marc


----------



## double rr (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks I have a plasma cutter that  should work ok although had some issues today with it .


----------

